# Thanks Button.



## Zagut (Mar 25, 2016)

I happened to click on the User CP.

Seems some folks clicked that button on some of my posts. 

Why I'll never understand but it did happen. 

I'd like to thank those who did dating back to 2012.
Yeah it's been that long since I clicked User CP and might be that long until I click it again 

Is there a way we might be notified if we receive a thanks?

I've never been a behind the scenes kind of person (What you see is what you get) but it would be nice to acknowledge someone's response.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 25, 2016)

Somewhere there's a setting where you can receive an email notification when someone thanks you. I've received them that way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2016)

*Zagut*, you're going to need to click on "User CP" again if you want to be notified when you are Thanked. If you want to see when one shows up, as indicated in the upper-right of any page in the "Private Messages" link two lines under "Welcome, Zagut", click on the "User CP" again.

When you get to that page, look down the left-hand menu called "Your Control Panel" for the option "Edit Options" (under Settings and Options). Near the bottom of the section called "Messaging and Notifications" you will see a box called "Thanks PM Notification". Check the box. Go to the bottom of the blue section, click on "Save Changes", and wait for the "Thanks" to pour in. 

Hope I made this clearer than mud. Good luck.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 26, 2016)

Some time ago, we discussed a real "thanks" button. I was told it had been discussed long before i joined the forum.  Evidently, people here get their feelings hurt to easy.  So no "thanks" button or "like" button.
I think we should have one personally.
Something to tell the poster you appreciate their contribution right there in the thread instead of whats really a PM. Loses effectiveness as you just proved. 
You did not even know someone thanked until you found it by mistake.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm thick skinned so I would even welcome a thumbs down button......LOL...


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2016)

roadfix said:


> I'm thick skinned so I would even welcome a thumbs down button......LOL...



I can't imagined how much grief that would cause.  We have some thin-skinned folk around here.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 26, 2016)

Zagut, you should maybe check your CP again!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 26, 2016)

LPBeier said:


> Zagut, you should maybe check your CP again!


 
^  Like.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 27, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Zagut*, you're going to need to click on "User CP" again if you want to be notified when you are Thanked. If you want to see when one shows up, as indicated in the upper-right of any page in the "Private Messages" link two lines under "Welcome, Zagut", click on the "User CP" again.
> 
> When you get to that page, look down the left-hand menu called "Your Control Panel" for the option "Edit Options" (under Settings and Options). Near the bottom of the section called "Messaging and Notifications" you will see a box called "Thanks PM Notification". Check the box. Go to the bottom of the blue section, click on "Save Changes", and wait for the "Thanks" to pour in.
> 
> Hope I made this clearer than mud. Good luck.


 

Well you sure made it clearer then mud but you also made it work and that's a 4 letter word. 
Perhaps one day this drive by poster will take the time. 



Roll_Bones said:


> Some time ago, we discussed a real "thanks" button. I was told it had been discussed long before i joined the forum. Evidently, people here get their feelings hurt to easy. So no "thanks" button or "like" button.
> I think we should have one personally.
> Something to tell the poster you appreciate their contribution right there in the thread instead of whats really a PM. Loses effectiveness as you just proved.
> You did not even know someone thanked until you found it by mistake.


 
Well it is a real "Thanks Button" RB but it isn't what we seem to expect to be.
It's kind of a PM button.
I agree it's effectiveness is lessened but if you know how to find it then it might be useful. Still don't see how thin skinned folks could be hurt.



roadfix said:


> I'm thick skinned so I would even welcome a thumbs down button......LOL...


 
Now we're talking.  I would get behind that myself but I also understand the limitations of comprehension on the internet and forums. 



Andy M. said:


> I can't imagined how much grief that would cause. We have some thin-skinned folk around here.


 
Grief??? You get what you pay for. If you want to please everyone you'll never be satisfied. But it's not for me to say the goals of DC. 



LPBeier said:


> Zagut, you should maybe check your CP again!


 
Guess I'll have to do that at some point. 
Is there a happy surprise when I do?
You know, Like all my problems in life are solved. 



Cheryl J said:


> ^ Like.


----------

